# 1/35 Leopold



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I'd start something new so her she be








Its a rather large kit and as such has a bunch of parts but I'm very impressed with the detail, lack of flash and that most of the ejector pin marks seem to be hidden.








The rail sections are rather, shall we say huge so rather than using the cross tracks that were used to aim the gun I may just model it on straight tracks.








And I couldn't leave well enough alone so I bought the Eduard photo set and the Verlindin shells.








Hope to post progress soon.

Dave


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

rather a large kit? You can say that again! Thanks for posting - detail looks crisp and it'll probably make quite an unusual build-up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

While you are at it, I think Archer makes expanded/corrected decals for the kit. This one is going to take you a while !


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, it should be a fun build. I'll look into the archer decals, thanks for the tip.

I started the lower car frames and holy crap there are a lot of parts. For each cars spring assembly there are 114 parts, that's more than in the entire Peterbuilt kit I'm working on. But so far it's been rather smooth. I find that any glue with methylene chloride works best for the suspension because the parts have to set fast so the rockers between springs can be flattened. 
























The kit is designed with the rockers being built movable but the spring hangers are fixed to the spring so when finished the rockers could move to level rail wheels but the springs would be fixed and not able to swing up or down, design flaw???? or something to add interest to the build.








I think I've got them level but it'll be a while until I can fix the rail wheels so I'll just hope until then.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Was able to get the rail wheels on and finish up the lower car assemblies - sort of . About half the kit parts gone and when I think about it, as soon as I mount it on the rails there is a good chance no one will be able to see the suspension system!

































Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rear truck assembly is done for now.
















the dark is photo etch from Eduard. The Eduard has a LOT of photo etch in it but I'll be leaving some of the tiny stuff off for a few reasons one being the kit's detail is fantastic to begin with and second, my eyes and hands arn't as good as they used to be and lastly I'll use them on the Dora when I start that.
















Notice the brown boltheads. I got some from a model train supplies site on line. They are super.








From the front and rear, note the copper wire brush catchers undet the leading axels.
















All for now.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow! Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow that one kit would be a career for me!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I love this sort of Kit and you are off to a great start Dave.....Cheers Mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You have done a lot of fine work in a pretty short time!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. As for the work in a short time, retirement and crappy weather outside can do that for you. Once spring hits it'll slow down until next winter. I was able to get the front truck done today.










































I should get to the gun assembly tomorrow unless the winds stop and things calm down outside.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Look forward to seeing more of this one Dave.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's been nice outside but I did manage to get a couple of hours in. Got the breech and first section of the cannon together.








There are several lines, I assume grease lines, that need to be run along the top of the breech. I cut them but need to get some more 5 minute epoxy. Maybe tomorrow.








Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent work so far, Dave. :thumbsup:

This should look amazing when it's finished.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

GREAT work so far! That's going to be a show-stopper when it's finished.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats really sweet, makes me want to get the kit now.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm loving this build. :thumbsup:

I've seen the kit but it looked a little intimidating for me.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Had some time to build this weekend. Have the breech together 


















and mounted on the frame. 


















This will have to be painted in pieces and put together after as there will be a lot of area under the barrel that will be tough to get at. I must admit I didn't realize how big this kit would be. But it's been fun and a very nice fitting kit. I'd recommend it to anyone.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great work Dave...I'm not really a military modeller but I do have a soft spot for these railguns...interested to hear you have a Dora to build...so do I but I've nowhere to put it at the moment!
Love the addition of the cables on the breech too.
I'll be watching this one....


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice work please check mine


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

The base frame is complete and the upper and lower supports are in place. I'd suggest that anyone working on this take the aluminum shaft that supports the pivot for the gun and cut about 1/8 inch off of them. The travel clearance between the frame and the bar thingy (non-military term) that connects the breech to the pivot locks is REAL SMALL. 















I used Eduard photo etch on the trunions, I highly recommend anyone pick up Eduard photo for this kit. It's a lot more detailed that the boxed stuff.









Please enjoy Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

YOu are doing a beautiful job on this one Dave. Enjoying your build of the Beast.....Cheers Mark


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That is a beautiful kit! I built the Hasegawa 1/72 version of Leopold. It was a very challenging build, but enjoyable. I hope you enjoy this build as much.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments. I had some time today after working on the 1:1 Jeep so I hid in the model room for a couple hours. I finished the platforms on the gun carriage and am working on the photo etch for the side rails, there is a lot of it! I also set the cannon in place and set the carriage on the cars just to get an idea of the finished size, it's big!! The model in front for reference is a 1/24 pro street Ford.


























Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

It's a monster, Dave! 

Looking sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Had some quality time in the model room today. As I've said before I love that Eduard photo etch. Here is the difference between box and Eduard
















I pretty much have the rail gun finished up, except for paint. I need to do a bit of research before finishing up. They show a cover over this piece








but it looks out of place because it could never be closed, it would hit the controls and the wheel handle sticks outside of the frame. Google time.
Any way here's the latest









































Please enjoy Dave


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you for posting your work. I'm looking forward to watching your progress on this!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

great build...love the step by step...and yeah when i saw the title of 1:35 Leo..i wondered just HOW big it would get to be...wow!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all, 

There seems to be some dissagreement out there in model world about what loco pulled the Loepold in the field, not in transit but in the field, the WR360 C14 or C12. I think both were used the C14 everywhere and the C12 in Germany and France so I'll do a dio in Germany or close so I ordered the C12, besides the only C14 I can find is resin and I'm not going there again after the ISW's USS Langley. This is where I'm at now. Hope to get more done before spring sets in and I lock up the model room for the summer.
















I set the road bed on 3/4 plywood risers so I can add more contour to the ground around it. The bed is the only dissapointment I've had with the kit. It will take some creative work to make it look real.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great work.
(Heh.) Is that Trek on the TV?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

SteveR said:


> (Heh.) Is that Trek on the TV?


Thanks Steve and yup thats The Wrath of Khan! I've got the boxed set in VHS (dating myself here) but form time to time we all need a Star Trek fix.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Dave,

You must have a large display area for your models. This one is truly a beast.................and it's looking *great!* :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see more updates...................


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I see you've got a Soar Art Dora there waiting in the wings....love to see that one built...mine's still in the bottom of the closet....


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Still doing a beautiful Job on the Leo Dave. I think that you will find that the most common Hauler for the Leo was in fact a Diesel Shunter. Trumpeter put one out in 35th Scale which would match nicely.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> I see you've got a Soar Art Dora there waiting in the wings....love to see that one built...mine's still in the bottom of the closet....


Aaah, that's what that box is. I noticed it before but mistook it for a major appliance or small vehicle. LOL. Great detail work on the Leopold. Should be a stunner.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Soar Art kit takes a lot of work. Its a mish mash of details and features from both the Dora and also the Gustav guns. The barrel for example is wrong. Someone made an aftermarket barrel but it cost as much as the original Soar Art kit.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> The Soar Art kit takes a lot of work. Its a mish mash of details and features from both the Dora and also the Gustav guns. The barrel for example is wrong. Someone made an aftermarket barrel but it cost as much as the original Soar Art kit.


Actually the aftermarket barrel is wrong too! Just a turned aluminium copy of the one in the kit. The overlong kit barrel is based on the proposed follow on from Dora which was never built. That said, it looks twice as mean with the bigger barrel and I'll be happy to build it like that...once I move to a bigger house!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments!!
With the weather turning to crap again I got some quality time in the model room today. Got the rear power unit built and detailed.
















It sits nicely on the rear car with only a minium of modifications.








I'm going to model it hooked to a car sitting on the rail bed behind loaded with shells, boxes of powder charges and such and that in turn hooked to a WC-12 locomotive. Like Mark said they used diesel shunters, WC-12 and 14 to move them once they were in place.
As far as the Dora is concerned that's my "next winter" project. I've got more research time in on that then I did on my masters in chemistry!!! The barrel is wrong, the railings are wrong, the track is wong, decking is wrong, cars are wrong....etc....etc...etc. But I've got several contacts and hundereds of pictures of of corrections. I won't use them all since I'm not a rivot counter but I'll correct the big mistakes.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Was able to finish up the build today. 
























I moved the front ladders in somewhat, just enough to clear the stabilizer rollers. 








And I shot the base coat of dark yellow on. I toned it down with a brown for the first coat, brings out the detail more.








I hope to get the final coat of paint on get it second colored, decaled and flat coated before it warms up to much. Then the building pretty much ends till fall.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

WOW!

It looks amazing, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Ace, I started on the second color -- it'll take hours!!! But I think it will be worth the effort.


























Should make an interesting centerpiece for a dio. Dave


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great build! Whats up with the ship that ran aground on top of the tv?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

philo426 said:


> Great build! Whats up with the ship that ran aground on top of the tv?


Tide went out. It'll float in a few hours.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Still doing camo!
























I kind of set a pattern following the photos (sortof) and fill in later.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Acres of paint.......................looks great, Dave! :thumbsup:

Do you have any serious weathering planned?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I should sort of finish up this one before getting to far on the Dora. I wasn't to happy with the track layout so I straigntened it out. I really couldn't verify the K5 0n a cross track like that and besides I picked up a nice locomotive to use in the "eventual" diorama and need the room.
















Alson I wasn't real happy with the camo pattern on the sides of the gun itself so.. since Tamiya ia back int the us I'll shoot it again starting with the base yellow.








I should get it finished up in a week or so.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job so far Dave. Looking forward to seeing her done and dusted......Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you Mark, I try. Weathering it sohuld be interesting.

I put together a rough base for the "eventual" diorama.
















A road will go between the - will be - rocks and the track. I'll put a supply wagon on the Leopold pulled by a WR360 C12.








With a halftrack pulling a ammo trailer on the road, a kettenrad on the first knob and a R75 with sidecar and a bunch of figures down the road and around the Leopold. 
















I have the track primed and flat painted. Now to figure out how to detail it.








And the Leopold is done except for decals and flat coating.








I figure it should take another year or so to complete the whole thing. Cant rush things. Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Done for now. A bit of weathering, maybe??
























































Its been a fun build. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Better and better each time I see the Monster.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Killer job, Dave. :thumbsup:

You need some grunge and grime on it now.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Mark, and your right on the grime Ace. Just got to figure out how far I want to take it. 

I'm continuing on the Leopold diorama and it's comming along pretty well. I got a good start on the supply car, just needs some decales and weathering. I've never dry brushed (successfully) before so it'll be a learning experience.








And have started on a 4x2 truck to haul supplies to the car








I needed something behind the train to give it some depth so I added a power line. I'll use stripped copper wire for the cable and beads for the insulators. Note the cables in front of the car.
















and I tried out some woodlandsenics turf and shrubs. It's rather nice to work with. Now all I need to do is get about a gallon of glue and several more bags of the turf and I'll be set.








But enough for now, back to the Dora for a bit.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

What a beast! 

This is looking *really* good, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Haaaaa Lucky You ! Awesome build ! Love the idea for the Dio ! 

Can't wait for your next installment !

Norm.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I'd add a bit more to the dio this fall before finishing up the Bismarck. Yes winter is comming to the UP so it's back to the bench. I finished up the 4x2 except for a bit of weathering.
























I was also able to finish up a tank (my first attempt at a tracked vehicle).
























It also needs a bit of weathering but I'll get to that later also. I started on the locomotive and ran in to a little problem, the gauge was to narrow and the pushers or bumpers didn't line up. So with saw and evergreen in hand I cut and widened and then raised th platform. Once it's painted, fastened to the track and weathered a bit it will look like it came this way.








I hope to continue on with this project and add a few soft skin vehicles, german guys and a bit more in the landscape and greenery. Till the next installment.

Enjoy Dave 

And as always suggestions are welcome!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, amazing job!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! Finished, almost, the locomotive and moved on to a couple of soktskins. I'm building Tamiya's 35239 "Famo" as a ammunition transporter. What a wonderful kit, I think a person could pour some glue in the box, shake it up and pour out a complete model...








The little frame on the dio road is for Tamiya's 35235 Kommandeurwagen. Thought it would be a fun kit to build and a nice addition to the other stuff in the dio.








I attached the power lines and then decided since its a war scene the lines should have some damage ... still not satisfied though so I'll modify it some more.








Now I need to paint the wheels of the locomotive some shade of red, weather it along with the Opel and .....
















and ... and ... 
Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I finished up the "Famo" today, except for weathering.
























On to the Command car.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice. Any more progress?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks hpiguy ... I have managed to get a bit more done. The Kommand car is almost done








I'm in the process of doing the Trumpeter 2cm Flakveirling 38 Auf Selbstfahrlafette (or as I call it " the halftrack with a gun in the back" not much for nomenclature)








and I got an order in for some Verlinden ammo and Peddingtonhaus decals for the Leopold 








I'm casting some rock formations out of plaster and figuring out a loading ramp for the rail car. It's getting pretty big.. another one of those things that once it's done I'll have to get rid of it!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been able to finish up the Kommand car
















the halftrack with a gun in the back
















and it's trailer








now I'll start detailing the diorama base itself. I'm going to replace some of the Styrofoam ledges with plaster of paris formations (I picked up some forms) that I think will look pretty nice.
I'm still not sure if that's enough equipment or should I add some more, possibly a Kubelwagen pulling a search light???

The on to figures, which I've never done before... should be interesting.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Every time I see this, I am amazed at your work. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------

